# Muffy has had a relapse



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy is coughing again and has a hard time breathing, just like before but he isn't vomiting. We have a vet appointment at 2:30 here. I fear it's his heart







please pray


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lots of prayers, Paula, for Muffy and you for strength. Prayers and love from us.















Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh i will pray for you guys














You must be beside yourself Paula







i really hope Muffy gets better soon


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Thoughts and Prayers coming your way for Muffy!!! 

Hugs,</span>


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about this Paula. At least you have vets that you trust to care for Muffy. My thoughts will be with you this afternoon.......let us know!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Will be praying for Muffy. Hope it is not serious and he gets better real soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh no







I'm so sorry to read this. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Keeping you in my thoughts!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Prayers being lifted up for Muffy and you -- and for your vet to give you good guidance.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

prayers for your muffy, paula


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry Paula, you both are in my prayers!!

Andrea~


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

oh i am so sorry to be reading this. i hope everything is ok.

sending hugs and prayers
Amber


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Hugs to all, kisses to sweet Muffy, and LOTS of prayers going up for his health and your peace of mind!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this.























My first Malt, Rosebud, had CHF so I know what you're going through. She had episodes like that and for a long time responded to additional meds each time an episode occurred ... I called her The Phoenix because she would keep coming back. I hope that is the case with your beloved Muffy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying for Muffy! Hope the vet can take care of this setback. It's possible there just needs to be some meds adjustments to give relief.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sending prayers for Muffy [attachment=13755:attachment]. And hugs to you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for Muffy


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Praying its a small setback,like a few have said with just a med. adjustment. Prayers & hugs.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm sorry paula. i'll be thinking of you both....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula I am so sorry to hear about this set back with Muffy. Both Muffy and you are in my thoughts and prayers and lets pray a change in meds will help him make a quick recovery


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

praying for Muffy









Melanie


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Praying for Muffy...
please keep us updated.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this, you will both be in my prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The kids, and I, are praying our hearts out for precious little Muffy









Lovies to you ~

Debbie and Gang


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Muffy will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

sending prayers, 
Brandy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Hope it's nothing serious. We're praying for your baby.
*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Paula, keeping you and Muffy in my prayers. Please keep us posted...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Is there any news yet on Muffy? Just checking in......


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just got back from Muffy's vet, she is right on top of all of this, first they checked all the paper work on his blood test we had in Pahrump, and we found out all they checked was his Thyroid







there. It was a joke going to that vet in Pahrump. The vet here first did another set of blood work and then also chest xrays, They said his tracha is being pushed up above his heart and that was making it harder for Muffy to breath. The xray showed Muffy has a enlarged heart but we knew that. The vet put him on Furosemide 20 mg and also a stronger antibotic Clavamox 125 mg. Poor Muffy is now on 5 perscription now and then three different drops and ointments for his eyes.







He is a sweetheart, never causes any problems just puts up with whatever he has to. I love that little guy soooo much







I cry just thinking about it. I will keep you all posted. I am so glad we are here and Muffy is being cared for by someone who knows all his needs. I just love you guys


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Paula. I sure hope the new meds will help....


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm so glad to read an update on Muffy. I'm glad you were able to get more clarity on what is going on. I will keep you in my thoughts. Huggs to you & Muffy!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you and Muffy are going through this Paula. Hopefully with the new meds he will be feeling better quickly. I sure hope so!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww poor little Muffy







Paula I sure hope these new meds help him and as always you are both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh Paula, praying for Muffy to get better real soon. Hopefully the meds will kick in asap.

Hugs and prayers and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so was there fluid on his lungs that was shown on the radiographs/?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> so was there fluid on his lungs that was shown on the radiographs/?[/B]


No fluid on his lungs but the vet said she thought she saw some around his heart


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i c well watch him closely for vomiting, diarrhea, dehydration...b/c if there is no fluid and u use the furosimide it can sometimes cause harm. i only caution b/c i had a patient go to ER and was diagnosed as heart failure and they put on furosimide...then when she came to me she was real sick and it turned out there was no heart failure and she had pneumonia and is now doing great. now i know muffy has had heart issues in the past so that is less likely, but still watch for signs.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Paula, I am so happy that you have gotten back to competent, caring vets. Love to Muffy!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh paula, thanks for keeping us updated. i'm glad muffy finally got some adequate care... poor guy. i hope the meds do the trick and he starts feeling better soon. hugs to you both.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

You and Muffy are in our thoughts and prayers







Hope Muffy feels better soon


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> i c well watch him closely for vomiting, diarrhea, dehydration...b/c if there is no fluid and u use the furosimide it can sometimes cause harm. i only caution b/c i had a patient go to ER and was diagnosed as heart failure and they put on furosimide...then when she came to me she was real sick and it turned out there was no heart failure and she had pneumonia and is now doing great. now i know muffy has had heart issues in the past so that is less likely, but still watch for signs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaimie you just gotta move to Yuma. Muffy and I need you. I will watch for anything different. THANK YOU


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Iam so terribly sorry!
I know it is hard not to cry, just try to be strong,calming and give Muffy good positive thoughts..sorry that's the best I can offer besides praying.

P.S. What a horrible vet you had to go to earlier! I thought people went into vet medicine bc they looovvee animals??
So glad you are at a better one now.
good luck to Muffy, I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about Muffy. I can only imagine how stressful this has been for you. Thank goodness for Dr. Jaimie and your vet (excluding the horrible one). Hopefully Muffy will be back to his old' self in a few days.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in this morning on Muffy. hope the update will report things are better!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Checking in, praying for Muffy







and you too Paula


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, poor Muffy, I hope he gets better soon, you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Paula, i will be praying that these meds help little Muffy









We know how much you love that little guy & we love him too


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Checking for an update today.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope Muffy is feeling better!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I just logged on to see if there was any word on Muffy....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy had a rough night he coughs alot reminds me of a child with bronchitius (sp), he is on all his meds so hopefully they will start working. It's been over a week now. I just feel so much better being in Yuma and having Muffy's vet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

praying that Muffy gets better soon







I'm so glad that he is seeing his usual vet


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Well tonight it looks like Muffy has turned for the good, he hasn't been coughing and even played ball tonight







but then stepped wrong and now limps







but he's doing better. I can't wait until he is his old self. Thank you guys. I'll post and keep you up to date. When he's well we will have to celebrate.

Sorry about his eyes, you can see he still isn't his ol self but getting better

[attachment=13825:attachment]


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hugs to you and Muffy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am surely glad to read some positive news about Muffy! Hope this keeps up and he will continue to improve!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Will continue to pray for Muffy's recovery...so glad he's turned the corner. Thank
you for posting his precious photo.


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad to hear a good report on Muffy!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, I have been following this and I am glad to see that he is improving. Please keep us posted.
Hugs and prayers to both of you.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

great news to hear theat Muffy is improving


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

So very glad to hear that Muffy's health is improving!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so happy to come here this morning and see little Muffy is feeling better. That photo just melted my heart.. what a little sweetheart. Will continue the prayers for his full recovery!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that is so good to come in and see that Muffy is on the mend








I will keep praying he continues to get better each day


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm so glad Muffy is better. I was gone all week and just got home and went to SM quick to check on Muffy. Great news!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

How's Muffy doing today Paula?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy is doing much better, the water pill is really helping. He has a doc app. on the 16th so I'll let you know what they say. Thanks for asking


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Yahhhhhh Muffy! Izzy, Chipper, and Nonny are so glad you're better!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Paula that is great news again, lets pray Muffy keeps on getting better every single day


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm glad he is doing better, thats great news, keep us posted


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy to see the med is helping little Muffy feel better! praying it continues!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh thats good news Paula, been thinking about you & little Muffy







praying he continues to improve.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, I'm so glad to hear that Muffy is doing better!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY for Muffy! So glad he's feeling better.


----------

